# Temperature Setting Problem



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Greetings - I am having a temperature (heating) setting related problem with my Canadian X-Trail and wonder if anyone has any suggestions.

It is the winter here now, and temperature ranges from -15 to 0. Mostly -5C or so.

I can't seem to find a comfortable setting with the climate control. It is either too hot or too cold. If I set the temperature to 18 (the lowest setting), then cool air comes in the cabin. Anything above that and over a short period of time it is too hot again.

I find myself moving the dial from 18 to something above and back again while I am driving to try and find a reasonable (say 20C) temperature. This is frustrating. I want to set it a few notches above 18 and get a comfortable setting, but it just gets too warm.

Any thoughts? Have you had the same issue?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Must admit I've noticed the same thing.....usually set it @ 20-24 to start then have to decrease it once it warms up......lowest setting is usually too cool, one notch above seems to be about the best but I usually end up fiddling with it too. Usually set the fan on 'auto' to start but then move it to a lower speed (one or two notches above auto) once I can feel some warm air & the windows are cleared etc.
Haven't been on any extended trips since it's turned cold.........maybe 1/2 hr max in the car....will let you knwo if I find a setting that really works well.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Happy New Year to all

Mine is set to 24 degree and all other functions to auto
This seems to work for me
Regards Jim


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm currently having a similar problem with my 2005 X-Trail SE.

Although instead of the automatic type heater, I have the manual type.

Basically, it is either hot or cold. There is no "in-between" temperature. It seems especially noticeable in very cold temperatures we've been having in southern Manitoba this winter (-20 to -40C). The cabin takes a long time to warm up, but when it does, any adjustments lower makes it too cold. There seems to be a point on the temperature control dial between full heat and half-way where the dial stiffens and any changes at that point goes to the other extreme.

I took it to my shop last month and they replaced the temperature control cable. The mechanic recommended not to adjust the temperature control dial unless the fan speed was turned down. He said that there appeared to be a design flaw where the cable would bind if the temperature was adjusted while the fan was at high speed. Afterwards, I still noticed that the heater worked in two settings: really hot or really cold.

Has anyone else had this problem, and/or know what is wrong?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hard to say. Ours has climate control, but basically does the same thing as yours. At the coldest setting cold air comes in. One tick over and it blends hot and cold air, and two ticks its purely hot air, and cabin eventually gets too warm irregardless of the temperature setting. You have me curious as to what is a temperature control cable? Never heard of it before.


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

quadraria10 said:


> You have me curious as to what is a temperature control cable? Never heard of it before.


That's what my mechanic called. it. It actually broke over the winter and had to be replaced, but I think it is separate from the temperature control issue. When I was turning the knob, it got stiff, till I forced it. Then the knob moved back and forth without resistance. But I noticed the temperature control issue before that happened, so I think it's a separate issue. During extremely cold temperatures is when it is most noticeable.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Am curious if anybody knows what the temperature control cable is? I do not think there is actually such a part related to the blower unit, or the control knobs. I can see having a defective switch. Is there a difference.
In relation to the original question posed here, I am wondering if there is an internal temperature sensor that possibly goes bad and could possibly be replaced. Guess I will have to read the repair manual for clues.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

I have noticed over the years that the hvac systems in the x-trail suck


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

Well my heater has bit the dust again. 

This time, the fan control knob will not work. No matter which setting I set the speed to, the fan blows full bore, even when set to "0". As well, like before, there are two temperatures: Really Cold or Really Hot. I think I need a whole new climate control system (manual) rather than just a new cable. Any thoughts on how much this could be and how available they are?

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ranger Ray,
Sounds like your blower fan resistor is shot and needs to be replaced
Here is a video that explains it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LePCufHqbGU

Yours is on the bottom of blower motor assembly. To get at it take off the trim in the passenger footwell under the glove compartment. Bring a flashlight so that you can look up under there. There are two screws holding it into the bottom of the plastic white blower assembly . You need to undo those and swap out the resistor with a new one. Dealer sells them or sometimes you can find them on ebay, but dealer is probably safer bet even if more expensive. Not sure what price is but should be under $70 I would guess. If you do not do it yourself they will probably charge you an hours labour, even if it can be done in under 15 minutes.

And my mystery is solved re the cable, I was looking in wrong section of the service manual-- your set up is in the MTC section. Forget replacing the whole system you would be better selling the vehicle. However, what is interesting is that you have two cables -- an air mix cable and a mode door cable, and for both of which there is an adjustment procedure. Maybe your mechanic did not adjust either or both properly when he installed the one cable.


----------



## Gmember (Oct 31, 2015)

*Same problem*



RangerRay said:


> I'm currently having a similar problem with my 2005 X-Trail SE.
> 
> Although instead of the automatic type heater, I have the manual type.
> 
> ...


 I found out I can only adjust my temp when the fan is set to the lowest. On cold days, with the temp at max and the fan at 2 I seem to be able to keep ahead of the cold without roasting. Any higher fan speeds and it's gets uncomfortable.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

HI GMember 
All I know is that I prefer to be able to get too hot, rather than not hot enough. And in summer I am happy that the air con can get too cold rather than not cold enough ;-).
Last note for Ranger Ray, its rather remarkable how complex and how many parts are involved in the whole climate control system. Everything from coolant, to air conditioning, blower units to blend doors, computer components, 4 different sensors, why there is even a diagnostic mode built into it. Your main problem with it right now, is probably the easiest of all to fix. Appears to be the same part used on some Altimas and Maximas. The one for climate control models is different. I am pretty sure you will find blower motor replacement threads here that will spell out the part number. You could also check your existing one to see if has the 3 contact points like this one
NEW Heater FAN Control Blower Motor Resistor FOR Nissan X Trail 27761 2Y000 | eBay
or

the four contact (which I think is the one you need) like this one
Nissan X Trail 2004 FAN Heater Blower Motor Resistor 271508H300 | eBay

RockAuto and other online part stores do have them but not under their x trail listing-- saw them in parts for 2005 Altima.

Last bit of info-- The original mandate to build the X trail was based upon the designer using parts that were off the shelf in Nissan's part inventory. Pretty much every component other than body and interior trim is to be found in some other Nissan or Infiniti models from the mid 90s onwards.


----------



## sonos2000 (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a 2005 Nissan X-Trail as well. I don't want to buy a resistor that doesn't work. How do I know whether I need a manual or automatic climate control resistor? Help. I was frozen and fogged up so bad I nearly got killed.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Manual has a temperature control knob with red for warmer and blue for cooler. Automatic you set it at a specific temperature.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

sonos2000 said:


> I have a 2005 Nissan X-Trail as well. I don't want to buy a resistor that doesn't work. How do I know whether I need a manual or automatic climate control resistor? Help. I was frozen and fogged up so bad I nearly got killed.


 i have a 2006 and mine has the manual control knobs with the red-hot color/ blue-cold colors.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

the automatic climate heat/cold control knobs/dials are nicer and more higher end looking. I think, not positive, but the better climate controls were most likely on the higher trim levels that came with the overhead electric moonroof, leather heated seats, navigation screen, better stereo, the 17'' alloy rims, etc.


----------

